# Raw Diet Alternatives



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just in case anyone is interested, I've been looking for more affordable raw diets. My friend who started the Natural Dog Expo gave me this info. This food seem better than what I was feeding, Primal. Once I run out of the Primal, I am going to try it.

http://www.answerspetfood.com/detailed.html

This is another one my friend recommended. They customize the food to your dog. They do 90% raw diets and 10% of their clients do cooked. I am pricing their food as well.

http://www.petnutritionsystems.com/


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, I've been looking for more affordable raw diets. My friend who started the Natural Dog Expo gave me this info. This food seem better than what I was feeding, Primal. Once I run out of the Primal, I am going to try it.
> 
> http://www.answerspetfood.com/detailed.html
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on the costs and how they like it Linda?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I will!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks really interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, it really looks good. I figured it about 15.00 cheaper than the 8lb bag of Primal. Plus, it has less water, so you don't need to feed as much I like saving money!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

This is another option:

I have been feeding Oma's Pride since the day Bumi got home almost 3 years ago. Here is a link to their Home Page

http://www.omaspride.com/index.php


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good that they have a pork...that is a good cheap alternative for allergies that has not been used much in commercial kibble.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, which did you price? how much was the first one? 

too bad pet nutrition does not have breed specific for havanese...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> This is another option:
> 
> I have been feeding Oma's Pride since the day Bumi got home almost 3 years ago. Here is a link to their Home Page
> 
> http://www.omaspride.com/index.php


Thanks for this! I looked at it, but didn't see anything that was a complete meal. Maybe I missed it as there was a lot to look at. I want a complete meal because I don't want to have to add anything. Please let me know if I overlooked it!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> Linda, which did you price? how much was the first one?
> 
> too bad pet nutrition does not have breed specific for havanese...


Hi Missy,
I priced both. I am going to try the answers. The Pet Nutrition ends up to be over 7.00 a pound when you add in the shipping.

I can get the Answers locally. I think every store sells it at a different price. The place I called was 15.99 for 4 lbs of Chicken, comes to about 4.00 a pound. The Beef was 17.99 for 4 lbs, comes to about 4.50 a pound. The store I was getting Primal from just raised the beef to 50.00 for 8 lbs. That's 6.25 a bag. Look at the savings......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am really trying to figure out savings on the boys too. I feed Cash NV bison supplemented with plain ground bison (8.99 lb locally) cause of his allergies. They just opened a wegman's 40 minutes away from us that sells the bison for $7.49 a lb. I am now going and stocking up. but they also sell the wine we drink for 1.50 less a bottle so the I can justify the trip for being for us not just the dogs! LOL.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm. I know I saw bison cheaper on one of the sites when I was searching..... I let you know if I stumble upon it again


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here it is Missy. But by the time you add shipping, it could be even more than what you are paying...

http://www.darwinspet.com/darwins-raw-dog-food/


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks for this! I looked at it, but didn't see anything that was a complete meal. Maybe I missed it as there was a lot to look at. I want a complete meal because I don't want to have to add anything. Please let me know if I overlooked it!


Check their mixes, they have organ, bone and meat. I don't think they do fish though, but they have a HUGE variety. I am going there this Saturday to get some chicken and Turkey Mix for Mr. Toby.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Check their mixes, they have organ, bone and meat. I don't think they do fish though, but they have a HUGE variety. I am going there this Saturday to get some chicken and Turkey Mix for Mr. Toby.


I did see their mixes, but it says not to be feed as complete meal.....What do you add to it?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I did see their mixes, but it says not to be feed as complete meal.....What do you add to it?


Nothing, I just distribute the food so they (Only Bumi for now, Toby is still being introduced to certain foods) get enough of everything during the week. I feed chicken Necks in the AM (Bumi gets 3) and Dinner is Any of the Mixes. Once a week I give a Boiled egg (don't really like to give it Raw), and I just purchased Cod Liver Oil and will add it once or twice a week from now on. Starting this weekend so I can keep an eye on them during the day to make sure there is no reaction.
Treats, they get Turkey Hearts, or chunky chicken breast (freeze dried).

Toby is getting some Mix in the AM with a 1/3 of a chicken wing. In the PM he just gets Mix. He already tried 1/2 boiled egg and liked it.
So far, he has tried chicken and Beef. This weekend I am going to their store to pick up some more mixes (Turkey, chicken, Beef & lamb.) I may try some Bison if they have it.

I tried once a 5 Veggie mix (just veggies) to add to Bumi's food but he started getting pinkish around his paws so I discontinued it right away and it went away so I won't be adding that to Toby either. Their mix has some veggies in it, but not as much.

They also sell tripe which is good, but I have never tried it, is very stinky.

I also buy things that are on sale on the store, for example during the holidays I found some Pork Neck Bones. They came cut up in small enough pieces that I can feed them to the dogs (Bumi for now) without having to worry that is too big or too small. They are abut the size of my Palm. I purchased Goat Legs (cut up) as well for DH to cook, I saved the bottom part of the leg, which is more Marrow and bone than meat so Bumi can chew them.

They tell you is not a complete meal because you shouldn't just feed these mixes, but you should feed other foods to the dog as well, Egg, fish, etc.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Nothing, I just distribute the food so they (Only Bumi for now, Toby is still being introduced to certain foods) get enough of everything during the week. I feed chicken Necks in the AM (Bumi gets 3) and Dinner is Any of the Mixes. Once a week I give a Boiled egg (don't really like to give it Raw), and I just purchased Cod Liver Oil and will add it once or twice a week from now on. Starting this weekend so I can keep an eye on them during the day to make sure there is no reaction.
> Treats, they get Turkey Hearts, or chunky chicken breast (freeze dried).
> 
> Toby is getting some Mix in the AM with a 1/3 of a chicken wing. In the PM he just gets Mix. He already tried 1/2 boiled egg and liked it.
> ...


Wow, it definitely sounds like your guys are getting a well rounded diet plus some! Now I feel like my guys are deprived My guys get a complete raw diet. Sometimes I will add veggies. They also get a few natural treats during the day, some sort of chew bone and table food. I might have to look into some of the things you are doing. The pet store that has the new raw diet I am trying, has so many great things I've never seen before!


----------

